# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Ukraine - Spain World Cup 2006

## kalinka_vinnie

GO Ukraine! 
How does one root for a football (soccer) team in Ukranian or even in Russian? 
давай!   ? 
Anyway, I hope Ukraine wins the whole world cup! If they do I win 40 dinners!!!   ::

----------


## TATY

They lost 3-0 to Spain. 
Interesting that Russia didn't even qualify though.

----------


## Triton

> They lost 3-0 to Spain.

 *4*-0  

> How does one root for a football (soccer) team in Ukranian or even in Russian?

 О-ле оле-оле-оле, Рос-сия — впе-рё-о-од!
О-ле оле-оле-оле, Рос-сия — чемпио-о-н!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  There is still a chance they will make the second spot, especially since the other teams tied... which god do you think is better to pray to? the Ukranian orthodox, Russian orthodox or the catholic?   ::  I think I will pray to all three, just to be sure!

----------


## TATY

> There is still a chance they will make the second spot, especially since the other teams tied... which god do you think is better to pray to? the Ukranian orthodox, Russian orthodox or the catholic?   I think I will pray to all three, just to be sure!

 Allah.

----------


## Rtyom

There is only ONE god but with different names, KV. FYI.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> There is only ONE god but with different names, KV. FYI.

  Really?   ::  I am sure the Hindis would beg to differ!

----------


## basurero

Молись живущему на Земле представителю Бога - Джордж Буш.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  There is only ONE god but with different names, KV. FYI.    Really?   I am sure the Hindis would beg to differ!

 Names, names!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Молись живущему на Земле представителю Бога - Джордж Буш.

 I didn't know that Mr. Bush became a representative of Dimitri.   ::

----------


## basurero

Дмитрему все возможно. Он - бог.

----------


## Rtyom

> Дмитрему все возможно. Он - бог.

 Дмитрию всё можно. 
Интересная логика получается. Если ты бог - значит можно всё? Это анархический бог получается.

----------


## basurero

Если Богу все можно, может ли он создать гальку такого большого размера, что даже ему и самому нельзя передвигать ее?

----------


## Rtyom

Нет, ты этим отходишь от темы. Физика мира и духовный абсолют всё-таки разные вещи.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Если Богу все можно, может ли он создать гальку такого большого размера, что даже ему и самому нельзя передвигать ее?

  это ты про Украину в кубке мира, да?

----------


## basurero

Само собой. 
Украинский футбольный клуб рулз.

----------


## TATY

> Само собой. 
> Украинский футбольный клуб рулз.

 I am quite sure you can't call a national football team a "club" in English, so therefore probably not in Russian. 
I'd say Украинская футбольная *команда*. Which is basically, "Ukrainian football team" 
"Club" is used for more regional teams. Like if you think about it, they started off as clubs where men played football. Obviously with national teams that was not the case, since the national team is the cream of the various players of that country.

----------


## Оля

> Само собой. 
> Украинский футбольный клуб рулз.

 Может, ты хотел сказать "рул*ё*з"?

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by basurero  Само собой. 
> Украинский футбольный клуб рулз.   Может, ты хотел сказать "рул*ё*з"?

 I think he wanted to say "сакс"  :P

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Actually they say сборная команда  - the national team 
So: сборная команда Украины накрывается...   ::

----------


## basurero

Сборная Украины рулез!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## TATY

> Сборная Украины рулез!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

 I think you need to put команда in there as well.

----------


## Rtyom

Quite possible without.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Украина - Саудовская Аравия 4-0   ::   
Шевченко даже забил один голик   ::   
вот-вот, теперь Украине лишь надо выграть против Тунис! И всё! У меня большая надежда, что Украина идет к финалу!!!   ::   ::   ::  
зы: Саудовская Аравия??? в чём деле?

----------


## TATY

> Украина - Саудовская Аравия 4-0    
> Шевченко даже забил один голик    
> вот-вот, теперь Украине лишь надо выграть против Тунис! И всё! У меня большая надежда, что Украина идет к финалу!!!     
> зы: Саудовская Аравия??? в чём деле?

 B and V are linked letters. 
E.g. In Hebrew (and maybe Arabic) they are represented by the same letter. 
Hebrew: Avraham = English Abraham. 
It's English which is weird in this case, not Russian.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Yeah, but in Russian they have Араб as an Arab, but аравиец as an Arabian...   ::   Just funny how Аравия (Arabia) looks alot like Авария (accident)   ::

----------


## RusskiSlav

I was very disappointed when Italy beat Ukraine and kicked them out of the World Cup  ::  
Still, Ukraine did quite well for a country who has never been in the World Cup before due to 74 years of oppressive communism. They made it to the quarter finals!  ::

----------


## TATY

You're avatar is far to big and you talk bull.

----------


## RusskiSlav

> You're avatar is far to big and you talk bull.

 Geez, where'd you learn to be such a snob? You wanna play rudely? Fine--shut the f*** up

----------


## basurero

лол

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  You're avatar is far to big and you talk bull.   Geez, where'd you learn to be such a snob? You wanna play rudely? Fine--shut the f*** up

 Where did you learn such biased uniformed crap as  

> Ukraine did quite well for a country who has never been in the World Cup before due to 74 years of oppressive communism.

 . 
Oh, your location explains it all...

----------


## RusskiSlav

> Where did you learn such biased uniformed cr@p as [quote:2hgt6r9l]Ukraine did quite well for a country who has never been in the World Cup before due to 74 years of oppressive communism.

 . 
Oh, your location explains it all...[/quote:2hgt6r9l] 
Why is that biased? Ukraine HAD been under 74 years of communism as part of the Soviet Union. Maybe that wasn't the reason WHY they hadn't been in the World Cup, but I was complimenting them for doing such a good job. Sheesh.

----------

